# Random HH photos



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

Since Hilton Head is occasionally bashed for this or that, I thought I'd share a few random photos so that people unfamiliar with it might get a glimpse. It may serve to eliminate it as a destination, or encourage it, whatever. But knowledge is power.

(After posting these, I realized there's so much I left out from all over the island....I'll be back in a couple of weeks, and will take a MINIMUM amount of pics which better represent the WHOLE island, rather than my personal spots which I seemed to dwell on........I might be well advised also to post a link to an album rather than clog up the board.)







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## presley (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting!  I am one who often wonders if a trip to HHI would be worth it.  It really looks nice.


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

continued:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

cont:






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## vacationcrazy (Jan 28, 2013)

Great Pictures. Thanks for posting


----------



## Kola (Jan 28, 2013)

Are these supposed to be RANDOM HH PHOTOS ? 
I bet these were PRE-SCREENED to impress all of us !  )

Great photos ! All taken in July, right ? )


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. We have a trade to Marriott Surfwatch for August and I was starting to wonder about it after reading the other thread, especially since it's not particularly easy to get to. It looks beautiful. We went to Myrtle Beach last summer and had a blast but I think we'll enjoy the pace at HH too. Hoping Surfwatch will have plenty of activities to keep my 5-year-old entertained. Marriott does a great job at that.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 28, 2013)

What about this one?  Who can identify JME??


----------



## Greg G (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice pics.  They do capture quite a bit of the HH island feel.
Was the restaurant shot before the lighthouse picture, the The Old Oyster Factory?  That view feels somehow familiar?

Greg


----------



## jme (Jan 28, 2013)

Greg G said:


> Nice pics.  They do capture quite a bit of the HH island feel.
> Was the restaurant shot before the lighthouse picture, the The Old Oyster Factory?  That view feels somehow familiar?
> 
> Greg



yes, that was Old Oyster Factory.  Still fun. Other restaurants were Skull Creek Boathouse & Charlie's L'Etoile Verte.

And....hey DEB, sorry to have broken your camera. What an ancient photo!!!!!!.....I see my two good attorney friends John Bach and Greg Stralka. I still stay in touch, especially with Greg, as you do.  

Can you believe my little girl has grown up? She's in the orange swimsuit in YOUR pic, and the blonde in the blue swimsuit in my series of pics posted above (girl on left).

Here's my family today, and me also below that. I'd rather show off my family, tho....LOL....I've been blessed. 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks!  I've exchanged into Hilton Head, mid-June 2014.  We've never been there, and I can't wait.


----------



## jme (Jan 29, 2013)

What the heck.....here are a lot more photos.....more than enough.........

http://www.google.com/search?q=hilt...iB4eQ9QTWr4C4BQ&ved=0CEQQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=526


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 29, 2013)

My advice for the Skull Creek Boathouse is to eat inside if you do insist on going there.  We were infested with flies when we ate outside (August) to the point where it was impossible to eat the food.  Raw prawns served and then having complained were returned very burnt as if the chef took great exception to criticism of his/her cooking.  Very bad experience, mediocre food and very poor service.  

Nice pictures though.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 29, 2013)

*Golf on Hilton Head*


Typical Hilton Head Golf Hazard


----------



## post-it (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.  I never gave Hilton Head any thought for a vacation until being on TUG, and now seeing your pics proves what a lovely place it is.

Which resort pool are these pics from?


----------



## Weimaraner (Jan 29, 2013)

Jme what a beautiful family! It sounds like you have a fantastic mix of timeshares. My daughter is 5 and she loved SBP's pools. Which of your resorts is your favorite? And which would you think a 5 year old would love the best? Thinking if we shoukd go back to SBP or try others. I do have Surfwatch lined up but the others on your list are interesting to me for other visits. I know my little girl will grow up too fast like yours so i want to plan our trips wisely to make the most of these special mom-daughter trips. Thx


----------



## jme (Jan 29, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> My advice for the Skull Creek Boathouse is to eat inside if you do insist on going there.  We were infested with flies when we ate outside (August) to the point where it was impossible to eat the food.  Raw prawns served and then having complained were returned very burnt as if the chef took great exception to criticism of his/her cooking.  Very bad experience, mediocre food and very poor service.
> 
> Nice pictures though.



I read your review the first time, but we have been there many times since then, and never once experienced anything like that, nor has anyone I've talked to. It continues to be perhaps the most crowded and popular place on the island. I simply cannot see how everybody could be fooled. The food and service have always been good, given the crowd. The menu is expansive and all of our meals have been delicious.  There are always bad reviews of every place, and as researchers of food establishments we have to read all of them and then go with our gut. I'm headed back to HH next week, and it'll be the first place we go....again. Two weeks ago I was there twice----the mussels were as good as I've ever had, and the lump crab meat was exceptional. It brings me back.  The fish dishes continue to be great.  Sorry you had a bad night, but it is in no way indicative of the typical night.


----------



## jme (Jan 29, 2013)

Weimaraner said:


> Jme what a beautiful family! It sounds like you have a fantastic mix of timeshares. My daughter is 5 and she loved SBP's pools. Which of your resorts is your favorite? And which would you think a 5 year old would love the best? Thinking if we shoukd go back to SBP or try others. I do have Surfwatch lined up but the others on your list are interesting to me for other visits. I know my little girl will grow up too fast like yours so i want to plan our trips wisely to make the most of these special mom-daughter trips. Thx



My favorite is always Grande Ocean....a better one hasn't been built yet, and it won't ever happen on HH island. But I like them all-----all offer a different experience....I try to remember that it beats working, so there's nothing to do but smile. In Myrtle, Oceanwatch is awesome, but I also like Sheraton Broadway Plantation-----it's close to Broadway at the Beach, which is loads of fun. The pools there are great. They also have screened porches and a tranquil setting. they've just been refurbished and are lovely----granite countertops and all the rest.....full and total refurbishment--- carpet to walls to TV's to cabinets to all furniture. 

HH is lucky to have many fine resorts. There is something for everybody. I know that on TUG I always rave about my favorite Marriott Grande Ocean, but there are many dozens of places that are just fine, and I've stayed at many, many over the years. All of the Marriott properties are exceptional, the Disney property is fantastic, and there are lesser known resorts which are very nice and have lovely, clean pools and grounds. Waterside by Spinnaker is one of those. Some of the other Spinnaker resorts are nice----Egret Point & Southwind come to mind. TUG has a ranked list of HH resorts----if you run down that list, you'll see them in descending order, whatever that's worth. But in reality, being there at the beach is what matters, and many people still have wonderful vacations even if they have to drive 5 minutes to the beach.  Most of the resorts, and most of the fantastic private homes too, are not on the ocean, so they all have to drive, and if given the chance to own one of those, I'd jump on it so fast your head would spin. Resort villas along the golf courses, like in Shipyard, have been some of the most relaxing weeks i've ever had. We used to rent those way back when. Sometimes I miss them. We like the Marriotts because of the luxury factor, and because we know what we're getting, and the kids like the pools the best. We bought those for the long haul, and I'll never regret buying those.


----------



## mikey0531 (Jan 29, 2013)

<sigh>  beautiful pics -- I love Hilton Head.  Can't wait to go back.

Where was the picture taken that has the white chairs and the brick fire pit?  

Thanks for sharing.

Debi


----------



## jont (Jan 29, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> What about this one?  Who can identify JME??



Great picture! Nice surfboard shirt, Marty. Mona hasn't aged a bit. 

Thanks for all the photos. They will help me get thru the NJ winter.


----------



## DianneL (Jan 29, 2013)

*Love Hilton Head*

We own a week odd years at Royal Dunes. Always go there, never trade it. The beach is great for walking. Love Hilton Head and enjoyed above pictures.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not jme, but the fire pits are also at Grand Ocean. We had them to ourselves to make s'mores a couple of weeks ago. 

Surfwatch has fire pits, but they are larger and more communal, and not right up against the dunes. Totally different experience.


----------



## jme (Jan 30, 2013)

the fire pits are at Grande Ocean....there are three, and the area is fantastic. That area was just redone, and it turned out great, right beside Pool Bar Jim's. Can see and hear ocean while relaxing.  

P.S.   per DianneL above,  Royal Dunes is a real sleeper of a resort----never hear much about it, but it's awesome. All 3-BR's, and each villa has two master suites with King beds, and 3rd BR has two twins. Beautiful interior, beautiful kitchen, looks like out of a magazine----all recently refurbished, and done as well as any Marriott. I took extensive photos last year, but they can also be seen at Redweek.com,  http://www.redweek.com/resort/P1036-royal-dunes-resort

the prices on ebay have been about $2-3K, and maintenance fee is around $700+, so it's a fantastic place, located just adjacent to Barony, the next resort on inland side, easily walkable to ocean, less than 4-5 minutes, exact same distance as Garden section of Barony. 

Haven't seen any lately on ebay----people don't sell that often, and when it appears, they get snatched up. Probably my favorite non-Marriott.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 30, 2013)

jme said:


> I read your review the first time, but we have been there many times since then, and never once experienced anything like that, nor has anyone I've talked to. It continues to be perhaps the most crowded and popular place on the island. I simply cannot see how everybody could be fooled.



And that therein probably lies the problem.  Too many people, fast turnaround.  When I'm paying the prices that they charge I want to be able to enjoy my meal at a nice pace, not receive my main whilst I'm still eating my starter and then hurried along so that they can seat the next round of customers.  A decent restaurant should aim for a maximum of two covers per table a night.

I know a raw shrimp when I'm served one, the grey translucency is a giveaway but rather than have the humility to accept that the customer is always right (in this case I was) the waitress tried to argue that it was cooked etc, etc.  To add insult to injury the replacement returned burnt to a crisp.

The flies were not an exaggeration, the photo on my Tripadvisor review is testament to that.  The place is overrated, badly run and poorly staffed.  If you and many others are happy to eat at such a place then fine, it doesn't make my experience or views any less valid and it means that the better restaurants are more available.


----------



## tombo (Jan 30, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> The flies were not an exaggeration, the photo on my Tripadvisor review is testament to that.  The place is overrated, badly run and poorly staffed.  If you and many others are happy to eat at such a place then fine, it doesn't make my experience or views any less valid and it means that the better restaurants are more available.



Don't take it personal. JME seems to be very defensive about HHI, his resorts, and apparently his restaurants. Thanks for your honest review from YOUR own  personal experience. If the only TUG reviews are positive ones then people will never know both sides. Please don't stop posting how you feel on TUG. Some will agree, some will disagree. 

I posted about my personal experiences at HHI and jme got a little defensive with me too. I didn't take it personally as you shouldn't.  He has a different opinion from mine, and that is fine. Different strokes for different folks.

A thread was started asking about the water clarity and sand quality on HHI beaches and I responded that it was murky and that there were better beaches to go to with much clearer water and whiter sand. I was basically told I was wrong too lol. When I got about ankle deep in the water at HHI I couldn't count my toes and could barelly make out the shape of my foot. Now that is murky water by anyone's definition. Heck I brought a snorkle and mask and never even considered using them because I couldn't have seen anything farther away than a few inches (if that). Anyone who has been to HHI can not say the water is clear, no matter how much they like the island. That doesn't mean the island is not great for many, but for someone interested in snorkelling in clear water my post stating that the water was murky would let them know so they could choose a different beach destination.

Don't quit posting and contributing. TUGGERS and guests need to feel welcome to post how they feel, whether their experience was positive, or negative. Others need to feel free to respond with why they disagree (positivelly or negativelly). However if posters feel hesitant to post anything other than glowing reviews to not upset the people who love the resort, restaurant, destination, etc, then the threads will not be worth reading IMHO. There are plenty of HHI, Disney , Mexico,Marriott,Hyatt, etc, etc etc, web sites where only those who love it are welcomed. TUG should not be one of those. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## jme (Jan 30, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Pompey Family  
The flies were not an exaggeration, the photo on my Tripadvisor review is testament to that. The place is overrated, badly run and poorly staffed. If you and many others are happy to eat at such a place then fine, it doesn't make my experience or views any less valid and it means that the better restaurants are more available.
****************

All I was saying was that you've been there once, and I've been there dozens of times, and it's a consistent finding that most people do not ever experience what you described.  So, *I do not doubt your experience*, I just wished to say that it's not a place that people should cross off their list based on your *one horrible review*.  Your generalization does not fit that place. 

Recently my wife and I were in Boston, dining at a recommended North End restaurant, recommended by the concierge at Marriott Long Wharf Hotel (and also by the Custom House concierge). I read the reviews beforehand and there was one bad one----really scathing. We decided to go, and it turned out to be an amazing evening, and everyone in the place was having a great experience----you could tell. Come to find out, it was a VERY highly rated and ward-winning place. 

It just means that no place is perfect 100% of the time, because I don't write off anyone's bad experience.....they feel how they feel, and see what they see....it happens. I would therefore now be equally "defensive" about that place today, knowing what I know. And we're going back to Boston next Fall, already booked, and the first night back I'll be dining there again. 

"Preponderance of the evidence" is a phrase that comes to mind for both that Boston restaurant  and Skull Creek Boathouse. 

To suggest that someone would find an establishment 100% of the time worthy of this Pompey Quote: "The place is overrated, badly run and poorly staffed. If you and many others are happy to eat at such a place then fine...", then I would say they would most likely NOT find that sentiment to be true. 

There ARE some places at HH which are like that, tho, but I won't discuss it here. Once popular places are now worse than awful, consistently. 

And in addition, two of my previous favorite restaurants of two years ago, have now gone downhill rapidly in the past year, so i would also be quick to bash them now---- but it's because they are *consistently* bad now, not just for one guy, on one night. 

The sea is full of fish, the S.C. Low Country air is full of insects...is that a news flash exactly?  It's like that all over the southeast. Try Florida in the Fall, with the "love bugs"...it's like a Biblical plague, but it doesn't keep us from loving Florida too..... or try New Hampshire in the summer---can't even play golf for the huge flies (more like creatures)----but you can't keep people away from those gorgeous White Mountains either. Flies are not only indigenous to the SC Low Country, but to everywhere in the south and beyond. And they like good seafood, apparently. Or maybe it's the undercooked shrimp or British accents. Ok, fine. They were brought over in the 1400's by visitors from UK, I was told.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 30, 2013)

jme said:


> The sea is full of fish, the S.C. Low Country air is full of insects...is that a news flash exactly?  It's like that all over the southeast. Try Florida in the Fall, with the "love bugs"...it's like a Biblical plague, but it doesn't keep us from loving Florida too..... or try New Hampshire in the summer---can't even play golf for the huge flies (more like creatures)----but you can't keep people away from those gorgeous White Mountains either. Flies are not only indigenous to the SC Low Country, but to everywhere in the south and beyond. And they like good seafood, apparently. Or maybe it's the undercooked shrimp or British accents. Ok, fine. They were brought over in the 1400's by visitors from UK, I was told.



Hey, guess what?  We have insects in Europe too, lots of them! The mosquitos in spain can be a real pain but I have never eaten in a restaurant where the insect problem was so bad as it was at Skull Creek.  I didn't experience the problem anywhere else because quite simply they had better insect control.  My review was my experience, take it at face value.  The picture paints a thousand words.  I couldn't care less if the previous hundred people thought that their meal was superb, that's not my concern that's the concern of the restaurant owners.  I write my experience and it's up to other people to decide whether they take on board what I have to say and whether they choose to use my experience as a basis for consideration.

I'm not a massive fan of HHI and I've explained my reasons why on a previous thread.  I can see why some people like it and some people don't, each to their own.  You clearly like HHI however you are not particularly receptive of any criticism about the place and some of your comments and replies are nothing short of boorish and dismissive of other peoples opinions.  A lesson in humility and respect of other opinions is required I feel.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 30, 2013)

tombo said:


> Don't quit posting and contributing. TUGGERS and guests need to feel welcome to post how they feel, whether their experience was positive, or negative. Others need to feel free to respond with why they disagree (positivelly or negativelly).who love it are welcomed.



Don't worry, I have no intention of quitting, my skin is too thick to worry about what other contributors feel about my posts.


----------



## jme (Jan 30, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> Hey, guess what?  We have insects in Europe too, lots of them! The mosquitos in spain can be a real pain but I have never eaten in a restaurant where the insect problem was so bad as it was at Skull Creek.  I didn't experience the problem anywhere else because quite simply they had better insect control.  My review was my experience, take it at face value.  The picture paints a thousand words.  I couldn't care less if the previous hundred people thought that their meal was superb, that's not my concern that's the concern of the restaurant owners.  I write my experience and it's up to other people to decide whether they take on board what I have to say and whether they choose to use my experience as a basis for consideration.
> 
> I'm not a massive fan of HHI and I've explained my reasons why on a previous thread.  I can see why some people like it and some people don't, each to their own.  You clearly like HHI however you are not particularly receptive of any criticism about the place and some of your comments and replies are nothing short of boorish and dismissive of other peoples opinions.  A lesson in humility and respect of other opinions is required I feel.



This conversation has taken a turn, so I'll not prolong it. I'll make one more comment and that's it.  I certainly DO take your comments to heart. You should voice your concerns anytime----I'm all for that.  I stated that whatever you experienced was real. They do realize there are insects, but they do make an effort to control it----they have multiple massive fans in strategic places to try to counter it, but controlling that is tricky and near impossible. You agree with that? If so, give them a break. In my photo of SKBH, *you can clearly see two of the multiple fans on the right side of the photo*. For some reason, your night was different, and for that, we're all sorry.  

Tombo doesn't like HH for several reasons---one is that you can't drive around and SEE the ocean. Fine---it's the only God-forsaken island in the world where that happens, and for one, I'm glad because we don't have highways ruining the scenery. So let him be content to drive around every other of 5,000 beaches and look at the ocean, but let him leave HH alone and not try to add a highway. it's a small island. If they add one, it'll ruin the character of the unique island. Not difficult to understand. But that's not a *fault* of a place, it's just one characteristic. I have no problem with his dislike of HH, nor yours. Maybe we should meet somewhere in the desert and raise a cool one together, and all be happy. cheers.... and truly, best wishes.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jan 30, 2013)

jme said:


> Maybe we should meet somewhere in the desert and raise a cool one together, and all be happy. cheers.... and truly, best wishes.



I'd love to, as long as it's not Vegas, I hate Vegas.


----------



## jme (Jan 30, 2013)

Pompey Family said:


> I'd love to, as long as it's not Vegas, I hate Vegas.



never been, but it's on my list. but i have a hunch i'll hate it, since we're so much alike.


----------



## tombo (Feb 1, 2013)

jme said:


> Tombo doesn't like HH for several reasons---one is that you can't drive around and SEE the ocean. Fine---it's the only God-forsaken island in the world where that happens, and for one, I'm glad because we don't have highways ruining the scenery. So let him be content to drive around every other of 5,000 beaches and look at the ocean, but let him leave HH alone and not try to add a highway. it's a small island. If they add one, it'll ruin the character of the unique island. Not difficult to understand. But that's not a *fault* of a place, it's just one characteristic. I have no problem with his dislike of HH, nor yours. Maybe we should meet somewhere in the desert and raise a cool one together, and all be happy. cheers.... and truly, best wishes.



I am not trying to do road work on HHI. The ocean views on HHI are almost exclusivelly in private gated communities. It is what it is, and that is one of the main reasons why I don't like HHI. 

If you like being on an island where you can't see the ocean by design, then you would probably love it if you couldn't see the Grand Canyon without paying a fee to drive into a private Grand Canyon rim side gated community. Why do they have those pesky roads with views of the canyon?  They didn't think it out like HHI did.

Hawaii needs to close all ocean front roads and only give views to those staying within or paying to visit gated ocean front communities. Move all Hawaii roads to valleys at least 2 miles from the ocean so that you won't know you are on an Island. That would be so much better. How could the Hawaii planners have been so short sighted? 

They could make new highways in the Smokies with tall trees (or walls) enclosing them so you can't see mountains as you drive. Give the views to owners and renters, not sightseeing  vehicles. Once again, poor planning by Tennessee and the National Park Service.

California really blew it when they built Hwy 1 oceanfront. That should have been designated residential gated communities with the Hwy built far away from the ocean. People should not be able to see the cliffs and Pacific without renting or owning property there. Everybody got it wrong but HHI.

Who wants scenic beauty when they are driving in the mountains, in a National Park, at the beach, or on an Island? Answer: Everybody!


----------



## jme (Feb 1, 2013)

tombo said:


> I am not trying to do road work on HHI. The ocean views on HHI are almost exclusivelly in private gated communities. It is what it is, and that is one of the main reasons why I don't like HHI.
> 
> If you like being on an island where you can't see the ocean by design, then you would probably love it if you couldn't see the Grand Canyon without paying a fee to drive into a private Grand Canyon rim side gated community. Why do they have those pesky roads with views of the canyon?  They didn't think it out like HHI did.
> 
> ...



my point goes right over your head, several times now.......but why am i not surprised? come on, let's let this dog lie. you enjoy your views, and I'll enjoy all of them that you do, plus one.


----------



## tombo (Feb 2, 2013)

jme said:


> my point goes right over your head, several times now.......but why am i not surprised? come on, let's let this dog lie. you enjoy your views, and I'll enjoy all of them that you do, plus one.



I kept taking the high road while you continued to be rude, condescending, and as Pompey so aptly stated, boorish. Nothing went over my head. Apparently my analogies went over your head. Why am I not suprised? Because you can't see any opinion other than yours as being valid. Sorry you couldn't connect the dots. 

I respectfully decline your offer for drinks. I don't want to have drinks with someone who resorts to rudeness and condescension when dicussing differences in opinions.


----------

